# whats he fastest way to marry someone from france?



## capnbooboo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi

Should i marry someone from france in the USA or France, i just read a list of things i need to provide in france if i want to get married and it looks over exaggerated, i could be wrong and its old but it asks for blood tests, medical history, tax history etc etc, will this be the same either way for my fiance?

PS: Sorry about the typo in the thread header, cant change it now


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It kind of depends on where you're planning on settling. Either way, one of you is going to have to go through the paperwork jungle to get married AND get the appropriate visa to remain in the country.

As far as the marriage process is concerned, the US is by far the easier of the two countries. Last I knew, most states still required blood tests. In France it's actually a "medical exam with a view to marriage" - basically a quick physical with a few blood tests and maybe a gyne exam tossed in for the bride-to-be. Other than that, you local town hall should be able to tell you what, if any, additional paperwork they require for a foreigner getting married. Normally, it's: birth certificate (possibly translated) and passport. 

But it's the area of visas that gets tricky on both sides. For the US it depends if you go for the fiancé visa or the spousal visa, but in either event you'll have to provide all sorts of proof that the US citizen is able and willing to support the French spouse. (Fatbrit and twostep have loads more information on that and should be by shortly.)

Getting a French spousal visa takes time and paperwork - primarily getting the US marriage recorded in all the appropriate French records (including on the birth certificate of the French spouse) - but basically they can't refuse a visa to the legitimate spouse of a French national unless they are a threat to national security or refuse to learn French. You will have to have your level of French evaluated, and on arrival in France, you sign up with the OFII for an appointment to have a medical evaluation and interview, plus sign the "contract of integration" which means you have to attend some classes, including French if you need it.

Assuming you're staying in the US, though, be sure to register your marriage with the French consulate and get a livret de famille. (Easier to do this right away than to try and find the necessary documents years later when you decide to relocate to France!) Your fiancé should register with the local French consulate and stay current with them, if only to be able to renew their carte d'identité and passport with a minimum of hassle.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## capnbooboo (Aug 14, 2010)

hi

thanks for the help, you really cleared up the picture with most of this

i can get a UK passport, maybe its easier i go that way and just marry in france


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

capnbooboo said:


> Hi
> 
> Should i marry someone from france in the USA or France, i just read a list of things i need to provide in france if i want to get married and it looks over exaggerated, i could be wrong and its old but it asks for blood tests, medical history, tax history etc etc, will this be the same either way for my fiance?
> 
> PS: Sorry about the typo in the thread header, cant change it now


Thoughts on marrying a Frenchie in the US:
* marriage is a state power -- so there are more than 50 sets of rules.
* here in AZ, you have to turn up to apply for the license in person. Both persons should have actively respiring cells. That's about it as far as I remember. Other states/districts/territories may vary.
* immigration is a federal power.
* no special visa is required to marry in the US. However, it is fraudulent to enter the US as a tourist with the intent to remain. The CBP officer determines whether s/he believes you are intending to remain. There is a visa for those who intend to marry AND remain -- the K1.


----------



## capnbooboo (Aug 14, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Thoughts on marrying a Frenchie in the US:
> * marriage is a state power -- so there are more than 50 sets of rules.
> * here in AZ, you have to turn up to apply for the license in person. Both persons should have actively respiring cells. That's about it as far as I remember. Other states/districts/territories may vary.
> * immigration is a federal power.
> * no special visa is required to marry in the US. However, it is fraudulent to enter the US as a tourist with the intent to remain. The CBP officer determines whether s/he believes you are intending to remain. There is a visa for those who intend to marry AND remain -- the K1.





Fatbrit said:


> Thoughts on marrying a Frenchie in the US:
> * marriage is a state power -- so there are more than 50 sets of rules.
> * here in AZ, you have to turn up to apply for the license in person. Both persons should have actively respiring cells. That's about it as far as I remember. Other states/districts/territories may vary.
> * immigration is a federal power.
> * no special visa is required to marry in the US. However, it is fraudulent to enter the US as a tourist with the intent to remain. The CBP officer determines whether s/he believes you are intending to remain. There is a visa for those who intend to marry AND remain -- the K1.


Its funny you mention anyone living illegally in the US, especialy from france, most cant stand america from my experience, i am under the impression that they are a bit spoiled rotten  but thats good, we all are here too lol, maybe more.

maybe i had bad luck back in Paris, but ive been told its the norm


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Very few States require blood tests now 
Marriage Laws in the US - Blood Tests


----------

